# Attestation or just Notary



## sridhart (Feb 21, 2013)

Can any body pls clarify . i am preparing docuements to submit to ACS for skill assesment.

do we need to do notary and attestation for all Education and experience docs ,reference letters,passports,marriage certificate .

attestation is enough ? or only notary is enough ? 

or we need to both on each document which we suppose to submit it to ACS ?


----------



## coolbuddy2013 (Dec 30, 2012)

ACS requires true copies of all your required documents. True copies should be from Notary.


----------



## softwareengineer (Jul 22, 2012)

sridhart said:


> Can any body pls clarify . i am preparing docuements to submit to ACS for skill assesment.
> 
> do we need to do notary and attestation for all Education and experience docs ,reference letters,passports,marriage certificate .
> 
> ...


Hi Sridhart

All you need is attestation of the document in the format on ACS website -

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...-Guidelines-for-Applicants-1-July-2012-V1.pdf

See page 6.


You can get it done in above format by any officer who has right to attest documents

All the best !!


----------



## sridhart (Feb 21, 2013)

so we need just notary of all the docs .not attestation right?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Right. Get it notarized. Also have 'valid outside india' stamp on them. Legal cost is Rs 150 per document.. but you can bargain if you have lots of documents..  
Best of luck!


----------



## ckalyanii (Jul 29, 2014)

*ACS document attestation*

Hi,

I got my document attested via Notary from BDA koromangala Bangalore. However, they have not mentioned “Certified True Copy of the Original” in the document as mentioned in the ACS guideline.
Do I need to explicitly write the statment in each document before scanning or the notarization is enough? Please help.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

ckalyanii said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my document attested via Notary from BDA koromangala Bangalore. However, they have not mentioned “Certified True Copy of the Original” in the document as mentioned in the ACS guideline.
> Do I need to explicitly write the statment in each document before scanning or the notarization is enough? Please help.


I think it should have been mentioned.


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

sridhart said:


> Can any body pls clarify . i am preparing docuements to submit to ACS for skill assesment.
> 
> do we need to do notary and attestation for all Education and experience docs ,reference letters,passports,marriage certificate .
> 
> ...


I have had Notary attested Documents and ACS accepted those without any problems and I had a positive assessment.

IMO Notary is easy to locate and reach and it works.

Good luck!


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

ckalyanii said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my document attested via Notary from BDA koromangala Bangalore. However, they have not mentioned “Certified True Copy of the Original” in the document as mentioned in the ACS guideline.
> Do I need to explicitly write the statment in each document before scanning or the notarization is enough? Please help.


It is better to have those words clearly mentioned, otherwise it will be unclear what the notary is attesting. Best thing is to get a rubber stamp made with those words and ask the notary to affix the stamp above his signature


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

IndigoKKing said:


> It is better to have those words clearly mentioned, otherwise it will be unclear what the notary is attesting. Best thing is to get a rubber stamp made with those words and ask the notary to affix the stamp above his signature


Normally Notary has a stamp "ORIGINAL SEEN" ask them to use it


----------

